# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Problme d'ouverture fichier InfoPath

## TomZ

Bonjour  tous  ::P:  ,

J'ai  l'heure actuelle un soucis avec InfoPath que je ne parviens pas  rsoudre.

J'ai sur un rpertoire distant (interface Webdav)  un dossier qui contient des templates xsn servant  crer des documents ayant une structure particulire.

Une fois le document cr, le fichier XML gnr fait rfrence au template xsn afin de vrifier la structure de ce document.
Cependant, ds que je veux ouvrir un de ces documents, j'ai des messages d'erreurs qui appraissent et impossible d'avoir un aperu des documents en question.

Ci-dessous les captures d'cran associes  



Je suis all voir sur le site de Microsoft qui prconisait entre autre de supprimer le cache etc mais rien ne fonctionne. Les message paraissent mme tranges puisque les templates sont situs dans un dossier du rprtoire distant : le fait qu'ils soient introuvable est assez surprenant.

Si vous avez besoin d'informations complmentaires n'hsitez pas  demander.

Merci par avance.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Premire chose as-tu un antivirus? Si oui quitte le et resssaye. 

Car Antivir par exemple pose pas mal de problme et si tu ne dsactive pas l'active guard ben tes formulaire s'ouvre une fois sur deux.

Autre question: Es-ce ton formulaire est en mode controle totale (Full Trust) et sign numriquement?

----------


## TomZ

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre rponse. Cependant je ne pense pas que a soit l'antivirus. J'ai plusieurs postes configurs de la mme manire avec le mme antivirus et sur certains postes ela s'ouvre correctement.

J'ai redmarr le serveur qui contient les formulaires (car il semblerait que Windows ait mis un verrou dessus) et maintenant je peux les ouvrir.

Un soucis persiste sur un poste cependant. Ci-dessous les captures d'cran du niveau de scurit ainsi que l'erreur subistant sur un poste.





Cela semble effectivement li  la scurit. Y-a-t-il une solution en modifiant les niveaux de scurit ?

Merci par avance

----------


## virgul

Oui oui c'est assez rcurrent comme problme moi ce que je fais c'est que je le mets en controle totale et je le signe numriquement comme ca plus de souci...

Enfin faut que ton authorit de certification soit reconnu sur le poste ou alors qu'il l'installe. Donc si tu as des utilisateurs ou tu maitrise leur environnement tu peux te crer un authorit de certif avec un win 2003 (si tu en as un a dispo biensur). Sinon faut passer par une authorit tiers (Verisign par ex).

Et en plus sa ajoute un peu de scurit a tes formulaires...

Si tu veux pour un test je veux bien t'en dlivrer un.

Mais bon moi je reste un peu sur le point tout les autres marche sauf un... c'est peut-tre un mouton noir mal install?

----------


## TomZ

Le problme c'est que je ne sais pas si je suis en mesure de modifier tout a cela impacterait un systme important.

Ce qui est trs surprenant c'est que tout fonctionnait il y a de cela deux semaines.

J'ai mme install un patch Microsoft qui devait corriger le problme mais sans succs.

Peut tre existe-t-il une alternative?

Merci par avance.

----------


## virgul

Ouais ben l'alternative dans ce cas moi je pense que c'est de rinstaller le PC

Car chercher pourquoi sur 30 machines ca marche et une sa marche plus depuis 2 semaines c'est commme chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin...

P.S. D'aprs cette erreur on dirait que tu as publi ton formulaire a un endroit et que tu l'as dplac dans un autre rpertoire? Si c'est le cas ton erreur est normal car c'est interdit...

----------


## TomZ

Je pense que c'est effectivement le meilleure des alternatives. Il ne doit y avoir que 1% des postes et encore je pse mes mots (du genre 2 - 3 postes) qui posent problme.

Merci pour les informations. On va tenter de r-installer tout a  ::bug::

----------

